# few flounder



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Bought me a light and a gig for the first time a few weeks ago.. I have just been trying my hand at a bit of gigging in the area just wading around recently .. I have been having more fun lighting them up then pitching a jig on them.. Bought the $100 liscense bc I started getting my limit in an hour and the rest of the night would be wasted..


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice job. I'd say that's more than a few.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

What is the 100 dollar license ?


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I could be wrong but, I believe he's referring to his commercial license in Alabama. In Alabama, for around $100 you can buy a commercial license which allows you to forego the recreational quantity limit.


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

johnboatjosh said:


> I could be wrong but, I believe he's referring to his commercial license in Alabama. In Alabama, for around $100 you can buy a commercial license which allows you to forego the recreational quantity limit.


 correct.


----------



## Mainsailman (Jan 5, 2013)

I have yet to go gigging on foot, let me know if you need a gigging partner one of these nights.


----------

